# me0913 me1002 What is the difference



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

The difference is night and day. Totally different beasts. A quick search reveals this quite well. 

me0913 this is a pancake or nearly so BLDC motor. 










me1002 this is a 10" version like the Warp9 motor this is a series DC brushed motor.


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

gottdi said:


> The difference is night and day. Totally different beasts. A quick search reveals this quite well.
> 
> me0913 this is a pancake or nearly so BLDC motor.
> 
> ...


I am sorry

Enter the wrong

Is me0913 me1012 comparison with


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

ME1012 is only for low voltage low performance application.
if you put 165v in this motor it will spin to 12000 rpm and over amp
under acceleration.


----------



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

RIPPERTON said:


> ME1012 is only for low voltage low performance application.
> if you put 165v in this motor it will spin to 12000 rpm and over amp
> under acceleration.


 
*me0913 is more appropriate

O (∩ _ ∩) O haha ~*


----------

